# Boot hangs on 12.1-RELEASE-p9



## dvogit (Sep 5, 2020)

This just started, even after multiple reboots yesterday. Anyway, I turn on the system, and when it gets to this point:
	
	



```
Starting wpa_supplicant
```
, it stops. Because I’m on a T420, I should have been seeing the network light on, but it did not flash. I went to single user mode to find the problem, but everything looked fine before `rc.conf` started running. I went back to single user, checked the system, but it still looks normal.


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Sep 6, 2020)

dvogit said:


> This just started, even after multiple reboots yesterday. Anyway, I turn on the system, and when it gets to this point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disable wpa_supplicant from auto start at startup and diagnose the problem later when you have your system booted.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 6, 2020)

I had a `country=DE` in my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf(5), but wpa_supplicant(8) does not know about that, so I commented it out.  There's a newer version in the ports tree or packages, resp., so that might be left over from me copying the config of that one from /usr/local/etc to the root.  Beware such pitfalls if you use the ports version.


----------



## dvogit (Sep 11, 2020)

I am using the stock version of wpa_supplicant, and all the settings look ok. It does make the interfaces, but doesn’t resolve, and looks like it does not allow an internet connection to establish. I rolled back updates to p8, but it still did not work. It does recognize the device (as PCI0:3:0:0), so I don’t know what’s wrong.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 11, 2020)

`service wpa_supplicant disable`
freebsd-update(8) to `-p9` again.  
Please post the output of `egrep '(wlan|wpa)' /etc/rc.conf`


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 11, 2020)

Sorry I forgot to ask for `pciconf -vl | grep -B3 network`, too.
EDIT Have to leave now, but the next ones will need that info & hopefully can help to solve your issue.


----------



## dvogit (Sep 11, 2020)

1. Cannot disable if never started.
2. I cannot update without network.
3. /etc/rc.conf:

```
wlans_iwn0=“wlan0”
ifconfig_wlan0=“WPA DHCP”
ifconfig_wlan0_ipv6=“inet6 accept_rtadv”
create_args_wlan0=“country US regdomain FCC”
```
4: pciconf: (note: I have no Ethernet access)

```
em0@pci0:0:25:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x21ce17aa chip=0x15028086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor    = ‘Intel Corporation’
    device    = ‘82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (Lewisville)’
    class     = network
—
iwn0@pci0:0:3:0:        class=0x028000 card=0x13118086 chip=0x00858086 rev=0x34 hdr=0x00
    vendor    = ‘Intel Corporation’
    device    = ‘Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak]’
    class     = network
```


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Sep 12, 2020)

Have you (double)-checked you've not accidentally pressed any Wifi-off key or switch?  I don't know what that would be on a T420 - maybe a switch on the side?  _View: https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/9ddkey/help_t420_wifi_switch_broken/_


Do you have a Linux live CD you could boot off to confirm the Wifi definitely works on another OS?


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 12, 2020)

Did the WLAN work under FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE before you updated to `-p9`?
Your WLAN chip _Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205_ is not listed as supported by iwn(4).  It might work via the N-6200 firmware, or it might not...  Please `kldstat -v | grep iwn` to make shure if_iwm.ko & the appropiate firmware module are loaded.
Use e.g. `wlandebug -i wlan0  +debug +scan`.  The debug output goes directly to the console, and through syslog(8) (from kernel) to /var/log/messages (unless you changed that).


----------



## bookwormep (Sep 12, 2020)

I have Thinkpads using WiFi on Intel Centrino chips. For the /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_wlan0="-ht WPA SYNCDHCP"
```
Also, as mjollnir suggests having N-6200 firmware might work, or not.
(I load these in /boot/loader.conf just to be sure.)

EDIT: The line suggested above replaces the /etc/rc.conf

```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```


----------

